# Cold



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I believe Tampa and further south is going to be OK. It gets close to freezing but not long enough to cause any lasting damage most likely. Much of the rest of the US Gulf, that doesn't look so great at the moment. The last real freeze that hit our area (Cape Coral) in 2010 screwed up fishing for years and is still recovering.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

40s in SFL and 30's with frost in some areas, but should be warming to low of 50's and high in the 70's by the weekend, so hopefully we'll only loose the iguanas and the pythons!


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Are Iguanas an issue?I understand the pythons...


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Snook kills have already happened in my region and there are two more nights below freezing to go.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Some guys found a bunch of dead snook in San Antonio Bay down here in Texas yesterday.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Unplugged said:


> Are Iguanas an issue?I understand the pythons...


My ex grandmother-in-law in Tavernier had a running low intensity guerrilla war with them. They would show up and eat her hibiscus and bougainvillea plants, causing her to chase them around the yard with a mop like a geriatric shaolin until they jumped into a canal or made it to the trees. Very entertaining to watch.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

They dig holes under the banks of creeks and canals and under sea walls, causing them to fail. And, they excrete all over the place.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

But!how do they taste?


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Like chicken.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

I expected that answer. LOL.


----------



## MARKSSPOT (Feb 4, 2018)

where gloves i heard they got like 17 different kinds of salenamila


----------

